# Neos Jamming issue. PICS



## integraoligist (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi all,
Just picked up a Neos from someone... I'd say it's 7 years old maybe? But it's never been used.

I put a red dot on it and started testing it out.

Started with some expensive rounds and they started not fully extracting from the chamber (as you can see photos below). Every 2 or 3 rounds this happens... then one after another for a while... then every 2 or 3 again.

Changed out to the ammo with 4 different brands, they all do the same thing.

Found this is a normal problem on the forums and it's hit and miss getting it fixed. People say they send it to beretta multiple times and the issue never gets fixed.

Noticed someone said they polished the ejector, so I went ahead and pulled the block style ejector out, polished it up, did a complete clean and lube job, tested it again... same issue.

Anyone figure out what the actual issue is with this? And how I can fix it? Like I said, this is like brand new, never been used... I've only got maybe 400 frustrating runs in it right now but having to pull the case out of the chamber almost every single shot is really aggravating. Thought it would start to get better as I go but nope.

Thanks all!

Well i tried posting pics on here but I do not have enough posts apparently.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

You're Limp Wristing it.
(Sorry, I just had to).
Kidding, that's the usual standard answer you get on this forum when a pistol is giving problems. 
Unfortunately Beretta will not be interested in servicing a pistol older than a year and not being the original purchaser, they probably won't even talk to you about it.
I know, no help but that's the deal with Beretta.....


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

On .22 semi-automatics I look at the ammunition and then the magazines first. If you haven't tried CCI Mini-Mags, I would suggest you do so. My BERSA T22 is the finicky one in a bunch .22 auto's, and with normal velocity ammunition will act just like your pistol is doing. Switch to Mini-Mags or Golden Bullet's, it works every time. I don't buy any .22 ammunition anymore that's not rated high velocity 1200 FPS or more, except for Quiet and bulk .22 for revolvers and such.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

My Ruger 22/45 is very ammo problematic. It loves mini mags or any hot loaded hunting type 22lr. I do have a old MK III ruger that'll eat anything I throw at it.


----------

